# Customer Appreciation Day



## Brian (Apr 9, 2014)

Come join us for our Customer Appreciation Day BBQ, catered by Vinentina Meats (Porchetta and Steak Sandwiches). Meet the manufactures, pick up some free swag and enter to win FREE Taping Tool Sets.


----------



## Oldtimer (May 6, 2015)

Wish I lived in the Toronto area. Would have liked to attend. Good luck with your Celebration! :thumbup1:arty::chef:


----------



## Brian (Apr 9, 2014)

*North Star Start Set Give Away*

We are giving away a North Star Starter Set on June 4th at our Customer Appreciation.


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

Hrmmmm, I do have a passport! Lol


----------



## D A Drywall (May 4, 2013)

Fr8 pick me up after you cross the border


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

B like a 10 hour flight for me!!!


----------



## Brian (Apr 9, 2014)

Come out for a free lunch and enter a chance to win a Columbia Semi-Automatic Promo Set.


----------



## D A Drywall (May 4, 2013)

Are the good folks from Wallboard going to be there?


----------



## Brian (Apr 9, 2014)

I know Mark is there for sure. I would expect to see Cheryl at some point during the day. Will you be attending?


----------



## D A Drywall (May 4, 2013)

I think I might just have to attend and grab one of those lifts that Gordie just ordered.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

D A Drywall said:


> I think I might just have to attend and grab one of those lifts that Gordie just ordered.


Which one did he get?


----------



## bmitch (Dec 10, 2011)

D A Drywall said:


> I think I might just have to attend and grab one of those lifts that Gordie just ordered.


maybe I'll see you there DA.can make time to go for a beer.I'll try and get Bill Y to join me for the trip.


----------



## aaron (Jun 19, 2013)

I'd like to come, but I'm too far away


----------



## D A Drywall (May 4, 2013)

Hey it would be great to meet up with you Bernie!


----------



## D A Drywall (May 4, 2013)

moore said:


> Which one did he get?


I'm pretty sure it's the Hercule 4260. It snugs top wall sheets up to the ceiling. It is way more portable than my panel lift and would be great for the smaller jobs where the rooms are cluttered with tools and what not


----------



## Brian (Apr 9, 2014)

Hurcule 4260N

http://csrbuilding.ca/product/drywall-lifter-variable-height-from-42-to-60-new-model/


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

PA has one of those


----------



## D A Drywall (May 4, 2013)

fr8train said:


> PA has one of those


Does it take up space in his new shop or does he put it to work?


----------



## Brian (Apr 9, 2014)

Also raffling off a Level 5 Mud Pump with Filler attachment.

If you are looking to buy tools, June 4th is the time to do it!

June 4th is our way of saying Thank you. We appreciate all our support and look forward to serving you in the future.

Look forward to seeing you all there.


----------



## embella plaster (Sep 21, 2013)

Brian said:


> Also raffling off a Level 5 Mud Pump with Filler attachment.
> 
> If you are looking to buy tools, June 4th is the time to do it!
> 
> ...


I am 16,567 km away brian i would love an entry in your raffle who knows i may win:thumbup:


----------



## D A Drywall (May 4, 2013)

Had a great time at CSR Building Supplies Customer appreciation day. Wow! These folks really have a great establishment. I've never seen such a well stocked drywall tool store. A real candy store for the drywall trade.


----------



## P.E.I.Taper (May 4, 2015)

really, drywall candy store? Do they sell full stilt rebuild kits? i need new soles, springs, straps, for my dura stilt 24-40


----------



## Brian (Apr 9, 2014)

D A DRYWALL

Thanks for coming out and supporting us. It was great to meet you in person. We all enjoyed the day so much we are considering making it an annual event. 

thanks, Brad


----------



## bmitch (Dec 10, 2011)

good event CSR put on yesterday.It was nice to meet up with a few of the drywall talk members.You do carry a good variety of stock.I'll have a longer shopping list next time I come down there.


----------



## Brian (Apr 9, 2014)

*Prize Winners*

Congratulations to our 11 draw winners

Columbia Semi-Automatic 8pc Promo with Case
Walter Araujo 

North Star Starter Box Set
Darrell Janssens

Wallboard Tapers Package - Stilts, Sanding Head & Pole, Mixer and Wall Mounted Mud Box
Scott Power

John Mansville - Golf Bag and Balls
Jonathan Chantire

John Mansville - Lunch Bag & Golf Balls
Bobby Moutzikoglou

Sanders Steel - $50 LCBO Gift Card
Justin Metalfe

Sanders Steel - $50 LCBO Gift Card
Nick Comping

Sanders Steel - $50 LCBO Gift Card
Sakhi Alekozui

Columbia 5.5" Flat Box
Dillon Huizinga

Columbia Tape Puller 
Paolo Del Duca

Level 5 - Loading Pump with Box Filler
Glenmore Nicholson


----------



## Sweendog87 (Apr 5, 2015)

Brian said:


> Come join us for our Customer Appreciation Day BBQ, catered by Vinentina Meats (Porchetta and Steak Sandwiches). Meet the manufactures, pick up some free swag and enter to win FREE Taping Tool Sets.



Any chance there's some of that free swag left to send over here brian


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gordie (Nov 6, 2012)

Sounds like a good time Brian im to far away to visit  o well lol.

I would like to say this a customer that is very happy with your online service my first herculies showed up in great time and my second order with my second herculies and the last pieces to my Columbia semi auto kit also came in great time in perfect condition tks Brad :thumbsup:.

so much nicer than ordering from the states no dutie and way less wait time and you guys carry just as much selection. 

As far as pricing goes I live a hop skip and a jump from the Columbia factory and your price is better than I get here lol.

A great party and a good summer to everyone at CSR .arty::drink:


----------



## gordie (Nov 6, 2012)

Brian said:


> Hurcule 4260N
> 
> http://csrbuilding.ca/product/drywall-lifter-variable-height-from-42-to-60-new-model/


Yep got two of these now I love them perfect tool for boarding love getting a tool I can put to extreme use right away I love my taping set im putting together I just don't get to use them much.

these sweet lifters are on the job everyday since I got them me and my bro fought over the first one for a week wile we waited for our second to arrive .

That being said I have to leave town for a couple weeks for a big job gonna make some good bank. So please Brian I need two more just in case lol so please please do not sell your last two I need them lol.


----------



## Wellst95 (Apr 17, 2019)

I also bought and satisfied


----------



## OtherbrotherMoore (May 25, 2017)

Ya know Big B maybe ya can swing the hospitality Internet style and raffle of a T shirt,


----------

